# Aquascaping on BBC Gardeners Question Time



## AndyMcD (9 May 2016)

There was a piece on this week's Gardener's Question Time (BBC podcast 06/05/16 East Cornwall) from the Aquatic Design Centre, London.

A few weeks ago, an audience member offered a top tip of using aquarium water to water your garden with, which the panel thought was of little value. Obviously not read up on EI! I wondered if this would lead to someone contacting the show.

It seems sensible to me that Gardeners Question Time should cover aquascaping. For anyone who loves gardening but doesn't have a garden, why wouldn't they love aquascaping!


----------



## Aqua360 (9 May 2016)

AndyMcD said:


> There was a piece on this week's Gardener's Question Time (BBC podcast 06/05/16 East Cornwall) from the Aquatic Design Centre, London.
> 
> A few weeks ago, an audience member offered a top tip of using aquarium water to water your garden with, which the panel thought was of little value. Obviously not read up on EI! I wondered if this would lead to someone contacting the show.
> 
> It seems sensible to me that Gardeners Question Time should cover aquascaping. For anyone who loves gardening but doesn't have a garden, why wouldn't they love aquascaping!



i've used old tank water for plants, believing nitrates and organic waste to be beneficial


----------



## rebel (9 May 2016)

That's silly. Most tank water (especially non-planted fish only tanks) would be rich with nitrates to say the least. My plants love tank water!


----------



## ian_m (9 May 2016)

You can see the darker green semicircle which is as far as my hosepipe reaches out of the window. Photo is quite poor, very much clearer in real life. Must get a longer hose so rest of lawn can benefit.


----------



## AndyMcD (9 May 2016)

Sorry, the main point I was trying to make was that I thought it was good for this hobby that there was a piece about planted tanks (about 14 mins in) on this popular radio show.

The comment about there being little benefit to watering your garden with aquarium water was from a show a few weeks ago. It did seem to be a bit out of touch at the time. I wouldn't be surprised if someone (perhaps Aquatic Design Centre) contacted the show after this comment, which led to a piece on this week's show.


----------



## roundasapound (17 May 2016)

ADC is where I go weekly for my live fish food and aquatic plants.. they have some lovely tanks but it can take an age to be served.


----------



## zozo (18 May 2016)

Send them an e-mail linked to aquaponics, the panel obviously never heard about that..  These are self sustaining little ecosystems with aquaponic filter on top of a fish tank to grow vegtables with only fish food (poop).


----------

